# RMS QUEEN MARY Excellent footage



## Stephen J. Card

'This was the Mary - Featuring Joan Crawford - 1967 QM Do***entary'
You Tube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZw8qjWG6ww&authuser=0[/url]
Brilliant footage! Excellent colour too!
Final departure New York, September 1967. 18 minutes.
Stephen


----------



## kewl dude

Yes, Excellent!
Greg Hayden


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Thanks Greg.

I've seen photos of that Ny departure and some footage, but it all looked dull, almost drizzle. This footage shows a great sunny day. Fine footage.

Stephen


----------



## Dickyboy

I've downloaded it directly from YouTube using real player then converted it and put it on a memory stick so that I can watch it full size on my TV with a cuppa & a bikkie. It's just smoko length.


----------



## Engine Serang

Dickyboy said:


> I can watch it full size on my TV with a cuppa & a bikkie. It's just smoko length.


An 18 minute Smoko. Who the hell did you work for??


----------



## John Jarman

Dickyboy said:


> I've downloaded it directly from YouTube using real player then converted it and put it on a memory stick so that I can watch it full size on my TV with a cuppa & a bikkie. It's just smoko length.


That sounds complicated to me, Dicky. How can I do that as there are many Youtube clips that interest me?

JJ.


----------



## John Jarman

I don't even know how to post 'links'!!

JJ.


----------



## Dickyboy

John Jarman said:


> That sounds complicated to me, Dicky. How can I do that as there are many Youtube clips that interest me?
> 
> JJ.


It's quite easy really, if a bit time consuming, still usually a couple of minutes.
Essential is having Realplayer. Play a video from (Say) YouTube, and upload it to Realplayer using the brown tab that appears at the top of the page. This will save it to your Real player Library.
I then convert it using the Real Player Converter to MP3 which is different to the original MP3 which won't run on the TV. During conversion the video should be sent to one of the computers own files (I send it to "Do***ents" When the file is in Do***ents I rename the file. (Usually by adding "xx" to the end of the original file, to differentiate it from the original Real player one.
I then return to Realplayer, go to the original video, which shows twice 
without the xx, and they can then be deleted. You then have the video in "Do***ents" but unrelated to Real player. It can then be saved to memory stick for use on the TV. Sounds complicated, but isn't really. This took much longer to type this out than it takes to convert the file. It will also show a bigger picture than the Real Player one.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

John Jarman said:


> That sounds complicated to me, Dicky. How can I do that as there are many Youtube clips that interest me?
> 
> JJ.



John, When I added the 'www... stuff'... that was the first time I have ever done it! Usually I just copy down the title and write as it come from YouTube. It was a friend that told me, "Why not but the full www and it is much easier." BS.... apologies. I am going back to what I did before!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

'This was the Mary - Featuring Joan Crawford - 1967 QM Do***entary'


On the sidebar... lots more on QM but this one was quite good. Joan Crawford looks no so bad.... a bit like weathered teak on the boat deck on Queen Mary!


----------



## harry t.

*the last voyage - an interview*

https://youtu.be/gAVhP7Sj4SQ - The Last Great Cruise

an interview with Capt.Treasure Jones on his last trip


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Another YouTube film.

As Captain Jones said, "There will never great ocean liner." Almost right. Queen Elizabeth 2 went right to the top of that list. The 'wannaby' QM2? Hmmm. Perhaps one day. ;-)

Stephen


----------



## John Jarman

Dickyboy said:


> It's quite easy really, if a bit time consuming, still usually a couple of minutes.
> Essential is having Realplayer. Play a video from (Say) YouTube, and upload it to Realplayer using the brown tab that appears at the top of the page. This will save it to your Real player Library.
> I then convert it using the Real Player Converter to MP3 which is different to the original MP3 which won't run on the TV. During conversion the video should be sent to one of the computers own files (I send it to "Do***ents" When the file is in Do***ents I rename the file. (Usually by adding "xx" to the end of the original file, to differentiate it from the original Real player one.
> I then return to Realplayer, go to the original video, which shows twice
> without the xx, and they can then be deleted. You then have the video in "Do***ents" but unrelated to Real player. It can then be saved to memory stick for use on the TV. Sounds complicated, but isn't really. This took much longer to type this out than it takes to convert the file. It will also show a bigger picture than the Real Player one.


Thanks Dicky.

JJ.


----------



## John Jarman

Stephen J. Card said:


> John, When I added the 'www... stuff'... that was the first time I have ever done it! Usually I just copy down the title and write as it come from YouTube. It was a friend that told me, "Why not but the full www and it is much easier." BS.... apologies. I am going back to what I did before!
> 
> Stephen


Thanks Stephen - I've always done that. It's usually easy to find stuff on youtube with a basic title or description.

JJ.


----------



## harry t.

*Almost right. Queen Elizabeth 2 went right to the top of that list.*

https://youtu.be/2Cs9dMmDO1U - Captains reception QE2 final voyage

https://youtu.be/x1I30JOXDU0 - BBC Timewatch - QE2: The Final Voyage – poor sound

note; every cabin sold out in 38 minutes flat, for that final voyage 

undoubtedly Stephen, she certainly was a good-looker.


----------

